# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Tận hưởng cảnh đẹp hồ Malawi

## nguyetnt

- Malawi được biết đến với những biệt danh “Sự ấm lòng của người Châu Phi” hay “ Châu Phi cho người mới bắt đầu” và “ hồ của ngôi sao”. Nhưng Malawi còn được biết đến bởi nhiều cảnh đẹp độc nhất vô nhị và người dân địa phương thân thiện, vui tính.


Hồ Malawi còn được biết với cái tên hồ Nyasa; một trong những hồ lớn nhất ở Châu Phi. Hồ này nằm trong một hệ thống thung lũng ở Châu Phi và là hồ đứng thứ 8 trên thế giới nổi danh là hồ sâu thứ nhì của Châu Phi. Hồ Malawi nằm giữa các nước Malawi Mozambique, Tanzania. Do là vùng nước nhiệt đới nên nơi đây có rất nhiều loài cá lớn đến sinh sống; phần lớn là cá nước ngọt; ước tính có trên 1.000 loài cá thuộc họ hoàng đế sinh sống tại nơi này.


Chính vì sự đa dạng và phong phú về mặt sinh thái mà nơi đây được Chính phủ Mozambique chính thức đưa nó thành khu bảo tồn; nhằm nổ lực và bảo vệ những hồ nước ngọt lớn nhất và đa dạng sinh quyển của thế giới.


Nhiều du khách đến Malawi chỉ một vài ngày để tham gia vào các cuộc đua ngựa lớn ở Châu Phi, khám phá cao nguyên, đồng vắng hay chỉ đơn giản là để ngắm thành phố sôi động, hương vị đồng quê nhưng họ vẫn không quên ghé đến hồ Malawi này để tận hưởng cảnh đẹp của nó.


Mặc dù nơi đây không sang trọng, không hiện đại như những bã biển bậc nhất thế giới, nhưng ở nó chứa sự lôi cuốn, thu hút du khách đến kì lạ. Thiên nhiên đã vẽ cho khung cảnh nơi đây những bức tranh quá đỗi tuyệt vời; dường như nơi đây chính là thiên nhiên của những hồ.


Cảnh hồ nhìn từ đảo Likoma
Hồ Malawi có chiều dài từ 560 - 580km, nơi rộng nhất là khoảng 75km. Dòng sông lớn nhất chảy vào hồ là sông Ruhuhu. Hồ Malawi được hình thành khoảng 40.000 năm hoặc 1 đến 2 triệu năm trước; đó cũng là lí do để bạn thấy rằng nơi đây vẫn còn hoang sơ và dường như chưa có bàn tay con người khai phá hay đầu tư quá nhiều cho khu du lịch này; nhưng với vẻ đẹp vốn có của mình, nó luôn hớp hồn mọi du khách.


Thương gia Costa Cardosa người Bồ Đào Nha là người Châu Âu đầu tiên phát hiện được vẻ đẹp tìm ẩn của hồ Malawi. Hồ còn có một cái tên rất lãng mạng “ hồ các vì sao” do David Livingstone đặt ra. Cái tên này là do ánh sáng từ những chiếc đèn lồng của những ngư dân địa phương Malawi trên thuyền của họ. Cảnh tượng ấy nhìn từ xa trông rất giống như những vì sao trên bầu trời.


Hồ cũng có tên là Hồ bão tố - bởi gió bão một khi kéo đến là cực kỳ dữ dội không thể dự đoan trược được.
Hàng thiên niên kỷ hồ Malawi đã cung cấp nguồn thực phẩm chính cho cư dân trên bờ vì nơi đây được mệnh danh là hồ nhiều cá nhất Châu Phi. Chính vì thế mà nhiều loài cá được đánh bắt và xuất khẩu từ Malawi, nhưng nếu không biết cách thai thác thì những loài cá nơi đây sẽ dễ dàng bị đe dọa và nguy cơ bị tuyệt chủng.


Chính phủ đã đưa ra một dự án Bảo tồn và nâng cao nhận thức đánh bắt có chừng mực và đồng thời bảo vệ những động vật có vú có nguy cơ bị tuyệt chủng ở Malawi này.


Một bể nuôi cá với các loài cá từ hồ Malawi
Có thể nói hồ Malawi là một trong những nơi hấp dẫn khách du lịch chủ yếu của du khách quốc tế và địa phương nơi đây. Người Malawi tới hồ vào các dịp lễ, Giáng Sinh để vui chơi giải trí. Một số resort với chất lượng khá tốt cũng xuất hiện trên hồ. Ngoài ra, những resort này còn cung cấp cho bạn nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí như lặn, đi thuyền, lướt ván nước, cắm trại, thăm quan những hòn đảo xung quanh, và nhiều hoạt động dưới nước khác.




Nguồn: Sotaydulich.com

----------


## littlegirl

nước biển trong vắt

----------


## lunas2

có vẻ hồ nông nhỉ

----------


## h20love

mik chưa dc lặn nhìn nc ở dưới bh

----------


## lovetravel

nước trong quá nên cảm giác hồ nông nhỉ

----------


## thientai206

nhìn những hình ảnh này lại giận bản thân vì không bit bơi @@, lãng phí quá, lãng phí quá

----------

